# What's on Netflix?



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am currently just starting season 2 of lilyhammer and the Ferrari scene has been the best up to yet.







finding it abit annoying having to read the subtitles throughout, but it is deffinatley a must watch if your a fan of better call saul, breaking bad or abit of a mafia fan. 
If your currently subscribed to Netflix please share what you are currently watching.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Watched a few series,most noteworthy being, American horror story ( not bad ) and just finished Bates motel ( weird,but really good watch ) , have watched sons of anarchy a fair few times , excellent  .


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Daredevil looks good

And The Shield is great


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

House Of Cards is awesome although the second series is a little slower than the first.Kevin Spacey is just superb and his wife on the show is a complete fox.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

MOB said:


> Daredevil looks good


I've only watched the first two episodes and it's easily become the best comic book based tv show.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

24 if you haven't seen it


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

den656 said:


> Watched a few series,most noteworthy being, American horror story ( not bad ) and just finished Bates motel ( weird,but really good watch ) , have watched sons of anarchy a fair few times , excellent  .


Sons of anarchy is deffinatley a winner still waiting for the last season to come on Netflix though, I think once I've finished all of season 3 lilyhammer then I'll probably watch American horror story


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

macp said:


> House Of Cards is awesome although the second series is a little slower than the first.Kevin Spacey is just superb and his wife on the show is a complete fox.


I'll be the judge of that!  haha


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> 24 if you haven't seen it


I used to hate this on sky 🏻


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

Prison break, hands down winner


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

The Bridge if you dont mind subtitles


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Seen just about everything worth watching on Netflix I think, struggle to find anything now 

Best tv series I've seen is the killing. 4 series, brilliantly done, one of the best shows of that kind I've ever seen. Follows 2 homicide detectives through a really interesting story and it's done just about perfectly in every way 

The shield is really good cop drama, only annoying thing is the aspect ratio is odd but you get used to it 

Breaking bad and better call Saul go without saying 

If you like documentary type real life things then life below zero is really good, follows different alaskan people 

One of my most favourite shows is trailer park boys, new series just got added so I think that's 8 series and 3 films or so on there. Seems like a terrible programme at first but it's brilliant once it gets into it. It's basically just a stupid programme about people in a Canadian trailer park, the storyline gets pretty imaginative lol 

the unit is really good, American special forces type thing 

Person of interest is really good and addictive, they only have the first 2 series though annoyingly


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

To date we've been enjoying...

Better Call Saul / Breaking Bad
Orange is the New Black
24
House of Cards
Daredevil

Lots more to explore, especially for younger family members and for the relatively modest price the selection is pretty comprehensive as an overall package. The only downside is that it takes some time for new release movies to trickle down to Netflix.


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

I have watched 

Better Call Saul
Breaking Bad
Started watching Sons Of Anarchy but couldn't really get into it
Orange is the new black I couldn't get into
Lillyhammer is a cracker! I'm onto season 3 and love every episode!

Going to go for Daredevil next I think!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

House of Cards
Orange is the new Black
Daredevil
Better Call Saul
Breaking Bad (twice)
Grimm
Sons of Anarchy
Friday Night Lights

Yeah, not much of a life tbh lol

Going to start Bloodlines and maybe Lilyhammer too...


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

mteam said:


> The Bridge if you dont mind subtitles


I watched the bridge, great documentary! It's amazing how beautiful the landmark is but what goes on there is tragic, I've also watched cropsey and thought that was good!


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

Clancy said:


> Seen just about everything worth watching on Netflix I think, struggle to find anything now
> 
> Best tv series I've seen is the killing. 4 series, brilliantly done, one of the best shows of that kind I've ever seen. Follows 2 homicide detectives through a really interesting story and it's done just about perfectly in every way
> 
> ...


I'm just starting trailer park boys finding it a bit slow at the start but it's like most of these shows, but I'm going to try and stick with it for abit and see if it's my cup of tea


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

lewylinto said:


> I have watched
> 
> Better Call Saul
> Breaking Bad
> ...


If you like documentarys you should try cropsey and the bridge there great!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Black fish is a great documentary


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Is / was that a fly yellow 348 TS?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Seen just about everything worth watching on Netflix I think, struggle to find anything now
> 
> Best tv series I've seen is the killing. 4 series, brilliantly done, one of the best shows of that kind I've ever seen. Follows 2 homicide detectives through a really interesting story and it's done just about perfectly in every way
> 
> ...


I completely agree, the killing is one of the best series I have ever watched, Damages is gritty and well worth the watch.


----------



## Eden95 (Feb 26, 2015)

President Swirl said:


> Is / was that a fly yellow 348 TS?


Yepp, I'm not sure if it was a kit car they used in the series or a real 348


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Eden95 said:


> I'm just starting trailer park boys finding it a bit slow at the start but it's like most of these shows, but I'm going to try and stick with it for abit and see if it's my cup of tea


Yeah it does take a while but once it gets going it's really good, worth sticking it out :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

This was the bridge I meant http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1733785/ its not a doc

I also enjoyed Dexter & Damages


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Daredevil is good. Last episode to watch later.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Worth getting just for Father Ted


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

After a few people mentioning it on here I started damages last night 

Very good and addictive, was up till half 4 watching it :lol:


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Breaking bad and better call Saul are great but I guess most people know that! The 4400 is a good watch and so is the returned.


----------

